

Disneyland's original prospectus (1953) - trsohmers
http://boingboing.net/2014/05/20/disneylandprospectus.html

======
keane
The text was rather small to read and the OCR'd text at the Internet Archive
had errors so I've put up a cleaned up text version.

[http://liamk.org/disneyland/](http://liamk.org/disneyland/)

------
tom_jones
I think it is fascinating because of what it could have been had Walt Disney's
vision continued. It's right there in the opening line: a place for people to
find happiness and knowledge. Judging from my visit last weekend, today that
line would say "a place for people to spend money and trudge through queues to
experience self-contained stories with no room for imagination or learning."
It's an object lesson — Walt Disney was clearly as proud of his
accomplishments in business as well as his creative endeavors. He was an old
school Republican, who thought that American business could make the world
better. Sadly, that part of the equation was lost over the decades. And so,
Disneyland is still a little model of world in microcosm: from a place where
you could imagine and learn to a place where you can spend and ride a
"convenience vehicle" and spend a little more to get VIP treatment.

~~~
pitt1980
"today that line would say "a place for people to spend money and trudge
through queues to experience self-contained stories with no room for
imagination or learning." "

people see what they want to see

I always find Disney's attention to detail, especially for what is really a
giant coorporation, sort of inspiring

------
dag11
I love that they planned a realistic moon-mission simulation 16 years before
we actually landed on the moon.

~~~
pavlov
Tintin had just been to the Moon in 1953:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destination_Moon_(comics)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destination_Moon_\(comics\))
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explorers_on_the_Moon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explorers_on_the_Moon)

------
ryanburk
it is interesting to read that he expected to use the facilities to broadcast
a number of his shows while also being part of the park experience. that would
likely make it easier for him to spend more time at the park versus at the
main studio in burbank.

~~~
spiritplumber
EPCOT was intended to also be a place to live, no?

~~~
ryanburk
EPCOT was originally going to be a place to live - a model for future urban
living ideas. and going to be all of what is now disney world.[1]

I don't think walt was going to live there though :-)

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experimental_Prototype_Communit...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experimental_Prototype_Community_of_Tomorrow_\(concept\))

~~~
cpwright
Cinderella's Castle in DisneyWorld was to have an apartment for Walt Disney,
though he died before it was completed.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinderella_Castle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinderella_Castle)

~~~
joezydeco
Walt actually lived in an apartment off Main Street during the construction
and early days of Disneyland:

[http://www.justdisney.com/Features/Apartment.html](http://www.justdisney.com/Features/Apartment.html)

And now Disney actually allows a random guest to stay in the Cinderella's
Castle suite each night:

[http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/cinderella-castle-
suite.htm](http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/cinderella-castle-suite.htm)

~~~
djrogers
Except that suite is in Disney WORLD, not Disneyland...

------
callmeed
Does anyone know the license/copyright state of those images? I'd love to have
the map [0] printed as a gift for someone (maybe on a canvas wrap).

[0] [http://media.boingboing.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/05/bigma...](http://media.boingboing.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/05/bigmap3.jpg)

~~~
trsohmers
No idea about the legality of it, but there is a much higher resolution
version of that image in the (4GB).zip on the page.

